# Multi Router?



## skipper (Oct 15, 2004)

Being a newbie I am kinda intrigued with a special router machine I saw on a “Wood Works” show episode with David Marks. 
He calls it a “Multi router”. Appears to be a wiz-bang machine that does boards longitudinally either flat or up on end, vertically or horizontally, with a router mounted horizontally on a bracket and the table moves in X, Y, and Z directions. Sure looks like a solution to having to go upstairs on the balcony in order to use a Leigh dovetail jig on very long boards.

Does anyone have any experience with this type of machine?
What it can do?
What it can’t do?
Precision
Accuracy
Repeatability?

Looks neat to me.
Look expensive also!
Tnx
ss


----------



## Spacemanspiff (Sep 11, 2004)

Yip I have seen it once or twice ... it is big and they are expensive. I have no experience on one but apparently once set up the repeatability is amazing.


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

It sounds like the Woodrat
http://www.woodrat.com/
It's expensive but everyone who has one will never go back to any other way of cutting joints.
'Rat' owners gloat over them on woodworking forums.
You'd think there was no other way of producing a multitude of different joints accurately and repeatably.

If you click the bottom left of the page you will see that Woodrat are demonstrating in USA from mid October to mid May 2005.
The rat sell HSS spiral bits for use which are the only bits that give the good finish required for perfect joints.
$650 may seem a lot for a router accessory but you will amaze everyone who sees the work you do on a 'rat' at the perfect joints you will have.
Those who use it will never go back to a Leigh jig.
I wonder if Bob & Rick have seen the Woodrat in use?
I'd love one but have to get a DW625 before saving for even more tools.


----------



## wayne-m-peterson (May 6, 2005)

skipper,

I spent a week with David Marks in February. The Multi-Router isn't the same product as the WoodRat. If you want more information about the Multi-Router, check David's website: djmarks.com. Very expensive, very useful ... especially if you're interested in using floating tenons in mortise & tenon joinery. Would require lots of joinery (small production shop or studio furniture making) to justify. The WoodRat is well worth investigation as a viable alternative at a much lower price point.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

*multi- router*

The prices start at about $2,500.00,you could buy sveral woodrat jigs for that price and the woodrat isn't cheap.

regards
jerry


----------



## olrowe (Apr 28, 2006)

I have one, and you are right about expensive - -$2600.00. Just put out a thread to find out if anyone knows how to use it. What was the film you said you saw? Maybe I can get some info there. tks olrowe


----------

